# I found this funny



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I was scrolling on Craigslist an found this. One it's a little late to find a guy an two who the hell would do this unless you're a kid
Three. How much would you even charge not that I'll do it cause I'm not a responsible snow blower operator 
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/lbg/4835600808.html


----------



## Plowingsince10 (Oct 7, 2014)

seems like a pain in the butt to do...and snowblowing snow into a pickup truck makes me LOL..


----------



## pythons37 (Dec 16, 2014)

For every real job on Craigslist, there are 10,000 like this one.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

mike13;1920796 said:


> I was scrolling on Craigslist an found this. One it's a little late to find a guy an two who the hell would do this unless you're a kid
> Three. How much would you even charge not that I'll do it cause I'm not a responsible snow blower operator
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/lbg/4835600808.html


Looks like the "fund" needs to go shopping at HD/Lowes and buy a "community" snow blower and shovel for them to share, because short of finding a responsible teenager who wants to EARN a little money, (today's modern golden goose), I can't see them finding anyone dumb enough to take this on.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

derekslawncare;1921225 said:


> Looks like the "fund" needs to go shopping at HD/Lowes and buy a "community" snow blower and shovel for them to share, because short of finding a responsible teenager who wants to EARN a little money, (today's modern golden goose), I can't see them finding anyone dumb enough to take this on.


How can you say that? 
They want you to give them a price. payup
Would $500 a push interest you?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Doughboy12;1921486 said:


> How can you say that?
> They want you to give them a price. payup
> Would $500 a push interest you?


Nope, not in the least. First, I'm in Kansas City, so they're not in my area. Second, they sound "high maintenance." I wouldn't want the headache. Third, my truck is WAY too big to get in there. Fourth, residential is LOOOOOW priority for me, so I'm sure I wouldn't meet their needs. Like I said, sounds like a good teenager job.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Doughboy12;1921486 said:


> How can you say that?
> They want you to give them a price. payup
> Would $500 a push interest you?


I would be on that in a heart beat, for $ 500.00

Might have to buy a two stage for the high flow skidsteer.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1921514 said:


> Nope, not in the least. First, I'm in Kansas City, so they're not in my area. Second, they sound "high maintenance." I wouldn't want the headache. Third, my truck is WAY too big to get in there. Fourth, residential is LOOOOOW priority for me, so I'm sure I wouldn't meet their needs. Like I said, sounds like a good teenager job.


That dumb how wide is your truck It said was 15' wide x 80' long
$500 is Good money I would jump on it If was in my area Use a skid blower and dump truck


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

It's in the heart of Boston. the streets there are narrower than a smartcar. the surfaces are more pockmarked than a teenager's face. there's going to be little to no place to put any kind of snow accumulation. Their alley is the kind of thing a wrangler with a small plow would be borderline for too big to handle, and once the city plows the entrance in you're done. it's so small an alley it's not even listed on the map (it's directly opposite Public Alley 706, if anyone's looking at the map.) They also want guaranteed dug out service. Finally you know they park their cars on the alley surface since it's a private drive. There's not a chance in hell anyone with half a brain would take on that gig... not without major funds and the ability to dedicate a rig to the location to push their way out.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

sota;1929829 said:


> It's in the heart of Boston. the streets there are narrower than a smartcar. the surfaces are more pockmarked than a teenager's face. there's going to be little to no place to put any kind of snow accumulation. Their alley is the kind of thing a wrangler with a small plow would be borderline for too big to handle, and once the city plows the entrance in you're done. it's so small an alley it's not even listed on the map (it's directly opposite Public Alley 706, if anyone's looking at the map.) They also want guaranteed dug out service. Finally you know they park their cars on the alley surface since it's a private drive. There's not a chance in hell anyone with half a brain would take on that gig... not without major funds and the ability to dedicate a rig to the location to push their way out.


My thoughts exactly, hence my above post. You have to listen to the customer closely. Most who have been in the business awhile can get a feel for what will and WILL NOT be worth their time. You can't just see $$$$$ signs and then glaze over.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah I read his post. 

I would convince them to allow us to throw the snow into their year with the two stage on the skid. 

The tight streets ?? So how do they plow ? 

Anyhow...it is what it is...might be good $$ might be a bust. Either way you never know till you try.

But still 1200 sq ft ain't much area.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1929786 said:


> That dumb how wide is your truck It said was 15' wide x 80' long
> $500 is Good money I would jump on it If was in my area Use a skid blower and dump truck


To answer your question, my truck is 8' wide. WIDTH isn't the issue. It has a 16' (192") wheelbase, so it turns like the Titanic. Add to that a 10.5' V-plow hanging off the front and you now have a truck that is bare minimum 22' long, which is one of the reasons I bought a skid steer and HLA Snow Wing this year, so that I could service one of my accounts, a self storage facility that was next to impossible to maneuver in. There is no way in hell I would even REMOTELY consider that job even if it were in my area.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

derekslawncare;1929867 said:


> To answer your question, my truck is 8' wide. WIDTH isn't the issue. It has a 16' (192") wheelbase, so it turns like the Titanic. Add to that a 10.5' V-plow hanging off the front and you now have a truck that is bare minimum 22' long, which is one of the reasons I bought a skid steer and HLA Snow Wing this year, so that I could service one of my accounts, a self storage facility that was next to impossible to maneuver in. There is no way in hell I would even REMOTELY consider that job even if it were in my area.


Why do you insist on telling us it isn't in your area? 
No kidding...it isn't in any of our areas...that isn't the point of the question. Get over yourself Mr. Monster Truck.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Doughboy12;1930128 said:


> Why do you insist on telling us it isn't in your area?
> No kidding...it isn't in any of our areas...that isn't the point of the question. Get over yourself Mr. Monster Truck.


Antlerart asked why I wouldn't do it. As you can see, his location is "in the woods" which could be anywhere. It COULD BE that this particular job IS in his area, sooooo, I was answering his question. One of the many reasons I wouldn't do it is that IT ISN'T IN MY AREA (said it again for ya). Another reason is that my truck is TOO FREAKING BIG. SORRY MINE IS BIGGER, SO GET OVER YOURSELF, MR. mini TRUCK. LOL


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

pythons37;1921141 said:


> For every real job on Craigslist, there are 10,000 like this one.


My thoughts ... exactly !!!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

My friends live on one of these streets, i parked my crew cab superduty there 2 weeks ago. Get over it. Yes a blower would be easier but you would throw half the street into their yard. Some are mostly gravel


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1930178 said:


> Antlerart asked why I wouldn't do it. As you can see, his location is "in the woods" which could be anywhere. It COULD BE that this particular job IS in his area, sooooo, I was answering his question. One of the many reasons I wouldn't do it is that IT ISN'T IN MY AREA (said it again for ya). Another reason is that my truck is TOO FREAKING BIG. SORRY MINE IS BIGGER, SO GET OVER YOURSELF, MR. mini TRUCK. LOL


You have a small truck My F350 super cab Chassis I would put in that alley 
Im in the woods just 3 hrs north of you in this hillbilly state

You made it clear in you very first post that you wasn't even close to it 
You from KC 
But if was in your area you still wouldn't do it since your truck is to big
You say you don't mess with Res. Then why on your web site that's all photos you have is Res. Don't even see any Com or don't even see any Snow photos .


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

alldayrj;1930423 said:


> My friends live on one of these streets, i parked my crew cab superduty there 2 weeks ago. Get over it. Yes a blower would be easier but you would throw half the street into their yard. Some are mostly gravel


Well then a better idea.

Use a loader, pick up all the snow and snow while they are unaware.

Stock pile the load near by.

In the spring...sell them a load of their own stone


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1930486 said:


> You have a small truck My F350 super cab Chassis I would put in that alley
> Im in the woods just 3 hrs north of you in this hillbilly state
> 
> You made it clear in you very first post that you wasn't even close to it
> ...


Mowing/Lawn care = 90% resi and 10% (small) com. Snow removal is 100% commercial. Unfortunately, I haven't gone back and edited my website since I built it, probably about 6 or 7 years ago. The p/u on home page I don't even own anymore, traded for my current truck, so it is DEFINITELY dated. My bad. As for you and your truck, if you want to try to squeeze it in to a place it won't fit, go ahead. I don't have that kind of time, ESPECIALLY not for a chicken **** account that wants to pay me less for a season than what I make on most of my accounts for ONE PLOW AND ONE SALT. And none of them are high maintenance (PITA) clients. I would spend no less than an hour servicing that account, to provide the level of service the customer is asking for. In contrast, I have one commercial that I can clean & treat walk, plow and salt lot. It takes about 3.5 hrs to do all and pays $350/plow up to 7"and another $350/app. You do the math. Which would you prioritize? No brainer for me and obviously you already know my answer.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1930486 said:


> You have a small truck My F350 super cab Chassis I would put in that alley
> Im in the woods just 3 hrs north of you in this hillbilly state
> 
> You made it clear in you very first post that you wasn't even close to it
> ...


Ant06, not to get into a pissing match over truck size, but I just went to the Ford truck site and build and price speced a f350 super cab. You may want to recheck your tape measure, the LONGEST wheelbase super cab is 172", mine is almost two feet longer at 192" (center axle to center axle is 16'). My 12' long roll offs go from about 2' behind the cab to just over the rear bumper. My rear axle spring shackles are about 12" in front of that meaning the rear axle is as far back as you can get it. Believe me when I say, it turns like the Titanic. It is not a fun truck to maneuver, so much of a PITA sometimes that I would kill to be back in my F250 super cab, the one displayed on my website. Unfortunately, I can't seem to get a picture of my truck (on my cell) to upload or I would attach it so that you have a better idea of what it is I am talking about. It is a cab and chassis truck, not a p/u with a flat bed on it. They are two completely different chassis. Hope this helps.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1930522 said:


> Mowing/Lawn care = 90% resi and 10% (small) com. Snow removal is 100% commercial. Unfortunately, I haven't gone back and edited my website since I built it, probably about 6 or 7 years ago. The p/u on home page I don't even own anymore, traded for my current truck, so it is DEFINITELY dated. My bad. As for you and your truck, if you want to try to squeeze it in to a place it won't fit, go ahead. I don't have that kind of time, ESPECIALLY not for a chicken **** account that wants to pay me less for a season than what I make on most of my accounts for ONE PLOW AND ONE SALT. And none of them are high maintenance (PITA) clients. I would spend no less than an hour servicing that account, to provide the level of service the customer is asking for. In contrast, I have one commercial that I can clean & treat walk, plow and salt lot. It takes about 3.5 hrs to do all and pays $350/plow up to 7"and another $350/app. You do the math. Which would you prioritize? No brainer for me and obviously you already know my answer.


Well a 15'x80' alley pays $500 What is that a 1 hr worth of work if that
You plow for 3.5 hours and make 350 up to 7'' for that I hate tell you that sucks thats low for my area I thought my area was low to start with

I think I rather take the alley walk out with $500 I know they wont pay that but if they did I would jump on it 
Skid steer with a blower and a Dump truck Blow snow in lawn areas the rest in the truck haul it off

Yep that's a No brainer

I treat each my accounts the same 
Im 90% Com 10% Res Summer and winter

Sorry I thought you was plowing with the super cab in the picture Sorry my bad

I wouldn't think anybody would try to plow snow in lots with a roll back

So how many Snow rigs you run ?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1930855 said:


> Well a 15'x80' alley pays $500 What is that a 1 hr worth of work if that
> You plow for 3.5 hours and make 350 up to 7'' for that I hate tell you that sucks thats low for my area I thought my area was low to start with
> 
> I think I rather take the alley walk out with $500 I know they wont pay that but if they did I would jump on it
> ...


Me, myself and I are the 3 employees at my company. The f250 (on my website) got traded in on my current truck, the 550 hooklift. I had grown to the point that I was turning down snow work every season, which is the side of my business I wanted to grow. So my choices were hire help/buy a second truck and depend on a part time seasonal employee to drive my truck w/o driving it in a ditch and be on call available the whole winter, which as discussed in other threads, is asking a lot. So I decided to go to a bigger truck/plow THINKING I would be able to move more snow in the same amount of time allowing me to take on additional accounts. I also went from a tailgate to a vbox, so again quicker. Unfortunately, that isn't what happened. The end result is bigger truck, more time to maneuver, so I get about the same done as before. The positive side is, at the time this truck was bought, I didn't own a skid steer, so no way to load a spreader onto the truck. That is what got me into the hooklift. That got me into the roll off rentals, so I have grown that as well. It is nice to work for myself, but having never plowed for anyone before hand, I am 100% self taught and learn through trial and error (before I found this site) which can get rather expensive. 
Also,to be clear, that lot is 350 plow/350 salt so that is 700 for 3.5 hrs of work. My second account is next door, so that's another 1/2 hr and another 150, so I come out of there real good. Also, the bigger account pay wise is structured different than usual. Typically, my scale is 2-5" 5-7 7-10 then over 10 is hourly. This particular account, that didn't want so many different numbers, so I bumped the 2-5 up just under the 5-7 rate. Then went 7-10, so good news is most of the time, I'm plowing our lesser snows (our usual storms are 1-5") for a higher rate than normal.


----------



## pythons37 (Dec 16, 2014)

The guy is looking for quotes from several providers. No where does the number 500 appear in his ad.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1930900 said:


> Me, myself and I are the 3 employees at my company. The f250 (on my website) got traded in on my current truck, the 550 hooklift. I had grown to the point that I was turning down snow work every season, which is the side of my business I wanted to grow. So my choices were hire help/buy a second truck and depend on a part time seasonal employee to drive my truck w/o driving it in a ditch and be on call available the whole winter, which as discussed in other threads, is asking a lot. So I decided to go to a bigger truck/plow THINKING I would be able to move more snow in the same amount of time allowing me to take on additional accounts. I also went from a tailgate to a vbox, so again quicker. Unfortunately, that isn't what happened. The end result is bigger truck, more time to maneuver, so I get about the same done as before. The positive side is, at the time this truck was bought, I didn't own a skid steer, so no way to load a spreader onto the truck. That is what got me into the hooklift. That got me into the roll off rentals, so I have grown that as well. It is nice to work for myself, but having never plowed for anyone before hand, I am 100% self taught and learn through trial and error (before I found this site) which can get rather expensive.
> Also,to be clear, that lot is 350 plow/350 salt so that is 700 for 3.5 hrs of work. My second account is next door, so that's another 1/2 hr and another 150, so I come out of there real good. Also, the bigger account pay wise is structured different than usual. Typically, my scale is 2-5" 5-7 7-10 then over 10 is hourly. This particular account, that didn't want so many different numbers, so I bumped the 2-5 up just under the 5-7 rate. Then went 7-10, so good news is most of the time, I'm plowing our lesser snows (our usual storms are 1-5") for a higher rate than normal.


I see tier pricing sucks I ran that from 1981 to the late 90s 
For less stress I went to per visit some have tiggers 1 or 2 inch some mine don't have any 
I have one seasonal it has a 1'' trigger to I had 3 plowing visits and 4 salt runs So far collected 9 k with a profit of 6k
Last year wasn't much profit but this year looking like will be will know for sure Come March 31
Easier to keep track and make more money

So your Roll back truck you have a landscape bed for it to haul your mowers 
If so what size mowers you run and how many
I always wanted one but Cant use it during winter time So I use truck trailers


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

pythons37;1930989 said:


> The guy is looking for quotes from several providers. No where does the number 500 appear in his ad.


Another member put the 500 out there if they would pay would you do it


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1931211 said:


> I see tier pricing sucks I ran that from 1981 to the late 90s
> For less stress I went to per visit some have tiggers 1 or 2 inch some mine don't have any
> I have one seasonal it has a 1'' trigger to I had 3 plowing visits and 4 salt runs So far collected 9 k with a profit of 6k
> Last year wasn't much profit but this year looking like will be will know for sure Come March 31
> ...


Just to clarify, I have a ROLL OFF or hooklift truck. A ROLL BACK as you are saying refers to a flat bed tow truck to which the bed is permanently attached. It slides back (jib) and then rotates/tilts allowing you to drive on and off. On my truck, the lift mechanism operates in two different modes. Mode one is dump, just as a dump truck, the body tilts up and down, but stays in the same position front to back relative to the truck chassis. Mode two is load/unload. It starts out like a roll back tow truck in that the bed jibs backward. When it reaches the end of its travel, it releases a set of hooks that then when you hit the dump lever, the hoist pivots in a different location. This allows the body to ROLL OFF the back of the truck completely and sets the entire body off flat on the ground behind the truck. You can then pull away from and leave the body on the ground. ANY body can be made for the hooklift (flatbed, chipper box for tree service, vbox spreader, dumpster, ....) So now, this turns one truck into 10. Just decide what body you want, back up and hook, pull it on and your off.

I currently own 5 different bodies. I have two 15yd dumpsters, one 20yd dumpster, a 12'flatbed that my spray rig and v box are mounted on and a 15'dovetail (angled down at back so you can drive on w/o ramps) flatbed which is what I haul my mowers and skid steer on. It has 12" tall sides with a 7' wide drop down ramp curbside at the front. My 60" zero turn loads there. A 3 trimmer rack also curbside towards the rear holds my trimmers. My 48" stand on loads from the rear. I just got rid of a 36" walk behind that loaded from rear and parked next to the stand on so whatever mower I wanted came off w/o shuffling any other equipment. A back pack blower rack is mounted at front on driver's side. Skid loads from rear when I need to move it (obviously all mowers are off for that). My long term goal is that I continue to grow my dumpster business to the point that it sustains me during the summer and I do snow in the winter, getting me out of the overly competitive lawn care business.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1931307 said:


> Just to clarify, I have a ROLL OFF or hooklift truck. A ROLL BACK as you are saying refers to a flat bed tow truck to which the bed is permanently attached. It slides back (jib) and then rotates/tilts allowing you to drive on and off. On my truck, the lift mechanism operates in two different modes. Mode one is dump, just as a dump truck, the body tilts up and down, but stays in the same position front to back relative to the truck chassis. Mode two is load/unload. It starts out like a roll back tow truck in that the bed jibs backward. When it reaches the end of its travel, it releases a set of hooks that then when you hit the dump lever, the hoist pivots in a different location. This allows the body to ROLL OFF the back of the truck completely and sets the entire body off flat on the ground behind the truck. You can then pull away from and leave the body on the ground. ANY body can be made for the hooklift (flatbed, chipper box for tree service, vbox spreader, dumpster, ....) So now, this turns one truck into 10. Just decide what body you want, back up and hook, pull it on and your off.
> 
> I currently own 5 different bodies. I have two 15yd dumpsters, one 20yd dumpster, a 12'flatbed that my spray rig and v box are mounted on and a 15'dovetail (angled down at back so you can drive on w/o ramps) flatbed which is what I haul my mowers and skid steer on. It has 12" tall sides with a 7' wide drop down ramp curbside at the front. My 60" zero turn loads there. A 3 trimmer rack also curbside towards the rear holds my trimmers. My 48" stand on loads from the rear. I just got rid of a 36" walk behind that loaded from rear and parked next to the stand on so whatever mower I wanted came off w/o shuffling any other equipment. A back pack blower rack is mounted at front on driver's side. Skid loads from rear when I need to move it (obviously all mowers are off for that). My long term goal is that I continue to grow my dumpster business to the point that it sustains me during the summer and I do snow in the winter, getting me out of the overly competitive lawn care business.


Sorry Trash guys call there''s a roll back to drop off there big containers I know yours is a Hook lift system just hearing them called roll backs for years

So you are a small Lawn care provider A 1 man show I see why you wouldn't do that alley way

Be some money in dumpster here but The outfit has it has this area lock in No one else can rent dumpsters in my town

I can see where it can be handy to have one For my own uses. I see they starting to have them for trailers. Then it wouldn't tie up one truck any my trucks can go drop it off


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1931373 said:


> Sorry Trash guys call there''s a roll back to drop off there big containers I know yours is a Hook lift system just hearing them called roll backs for years
> 
> So you are a small Lawn care provider A 1 man show I see why you wouldn't do that alley way
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm starting to see the trailers here. Only the really big guys are running them. Looks more like they use them to transport to the transfer station than anything else (so one driver can take and dump 2 at a time). Don't think I would want to try to do rentals with one as I would think they would be prone to tip easily when loading, since there is very little weight down low vs a truck chassis that has engine, side boxes and stuff down low. JMO.


----------

